# UTV and Ch 4 On sky box



## pennypincher (13 Apr 2005)

I also have the SKY package but would like to get Ch4 and UTV.There's a local guy who said he can install it on my Sky Box for 150 Euro once off payment.Anyone else tried this?Does it work or will it be switched off after a couple of months.


----------



## hansov (13 Apr 2005)

Thread carefully here. I thought that once you had a sky card you had free access to Ch4 and ITV. I may be mistaken. However, if I am correct it should be just a matter of tuning your box in. At 150 euros that sounds expensive!


----------



## legend99 (13 Apr 2005)

its just that he will supply you with a different card. When you want to watch UTV, Ch4 or Ch 5 you will need to switch cards. these cards are availabel to UK address holders for 20 sterling i think. If you want one, the cheapest thing to do really is to ask anyone at all you know in the UK to buy one and send it to you...


----------



## legend99 (13 Apr 2005)

no hansov, you do not have access to them on an irish subscription.


----------



## MargeSimpson (13 Apr 2005)

RTE, BBC, UTV, TV3 and CH4 are free to air. We have both SKY and an aerial that picks up free to air channels. We got a local TV guy to fit an aerial to our chimney that you just tune your TV to these channels. We get the Sky by dish, UTV and Ch4 by aerial. Apparently UTV and CH4 have not come to any arrangement with Sky to carry the channels.


----------



## hansov (13 Apr 2005)

Thanks legend99 - I was mistaken!


----------



## tonka (14 Apr 2005)

I have UTV and Channel4 on my sky box in Ireland. Search !

€150 he said ? There is one born every day.


----------



## paddyc (14 Apr 2005)

tonka said:
			
		

> I have UTV and Channel4 on my sky box in Ireland. Search !
> 
> €150 he said ? There is one born every day.


 

I have searched before but never found them - do you know what freq they are on ?


----------



## tonka (14 Apr 2005)

search my posts on askaboutmoney paddyc  

you may ALSO  have to add a transponder to the sky box once you have the correct decrypt card 

Here is a step to step  guide with colour piccies on how to add UTV and C4 (and the rest) to your Channel Listings on a Sky Box . Couldnt be simpler unless you are numerically dyslexic .....so get a neighbour in. Adding them to the channel listings does not mean you can see them of course   



or 

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/


----------



## legend99 (14 Apr 2005)

Tonka, please do not spread false hope.
UTV and Channel 4/Channel 5 are absolutely 100% NOT available with an Irish Sky subscription. You need an English subscription or freeview card for it.

its only in some areas that you can get Channel 4/UTV on aerial. These areas tend to be elevated East coast areas getting it from Wales, near the Northern ireland border or else within a so called deflector area such as South Coast TV who rebeam the 4 English channels within a local area.


This is the official Sky site. 

As I said if you know someone in the UK just get them to order it for you for 20 sterling. Failing that, there loads of sites you can get it from that sell you the 'usage' of a UK address. This works out at about 100 euro i think.


----------



## tonka (14 Apr 2005)

or €40 or so on ebay normally or a tenner even if you lurk 

only a muppet would pay €150 for one

[broken link removed]


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

If your in their area you could just subscript to chorus and get ch4 and itv on their standard package, which is the same price as sky and as their brocherue says, 'support and irish jobs.'  Presume ntl is similar


----------



## Jock04 (15 Apr 2005)

Elsewhere on the forum, there's concern over how many less people are  posting since the change to vbulletin.

Calling people who have limited knowledge of a market & are seeking advice "muppets" is hardly going to help.


----------



## tonka (15 Apr 2005)

/me withdraws muppet from circulation henceforth and retroactively so Jock04 , I had already stoutly  resisted the temptation to say what I think of Chorus.


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 Apr 2005)

*Fewer posters*



			
				Jock04 said:
			
		

> Elsewhere on the forum, there's concern over how many less people are posting since the change to vbulletin.



Probably something to do with the fact that when you type in www.askaboutmoney.com you get a page not dissimilar in style to the "service unavailable, try again later" pages you used to get occasionally with ezBoard. You have to read the text carefully in order to figure out which link to click on.

Maybe the "Click here to go to the discussion forums" should be in huge type and bold?

Or better still, redirect after 5 seconds?


----------



## ClubMan (18 Apr 2005)

*Re: Fewer posters*



			
				MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Probably something to do with the fact that when you type in www.askaboutmoney.com you get a page not dissimilar in style to the "service unavailable, try again later" pages you used to get occasionally with ezBoard. You have to read the text carefully in order to figure out which link to click on.
> 
> Maybe the "Click here to go to the discussion forums" should be in huge type and bold?
> 
> Or better still, redirect after 5 seconds?



I have restored the autodirect to route viewers of the _AAM _home page to the _vBulletin _forums. If you go to http://www.askaboutmoney.com and it does not automatically redirect then you probably have a cached copy of the page and pressing _Ctrl+F5 _should force a refresh. There's a link to the old _ezBoard _forums in the  in case anybody ever needs to refer to them.


----------



## GreatDane (18 Apr 2005)

Great, 

Now any chance of sorting out the availability of ITV 1 & 2, Ch 4 & 5 on Sky pls Clubman ?   

No offense, just bringing the thread back on topic


----------



## legend99 (19 Apr 2005)

I think you're meta redirect tags are set too fast...now youdon't even have the chance to click into the old pages!!!


----------



## Unregistered (23 Apr 2005)

i bought a uk subcard from ebay for e50. you have to switch cards when you want to watch utv, ch4, ch5. when you put it in, your box reboots and 101,102,103,104 are replaced with bbc1,bbc2,itv,ch4,ch5. I get itv granada. it depends what region your card is from. You can tune in all the other regions off bbc and itv through other channels.


----------



## GreatDane (23 Apr 2005)

Hi

How long does the card last, has the card lasted ?

Thanks

G>


----------



## Unregistered (23 Apr 2005)

i bought the card around two years ago. I didn't use it for around 3 months awhile back and it deactivated. I left it in the sky box for 24 hours and it activated again. 

Last week I got sky+. (I highly highly recommend it!! You have no idea how it improves your tv viewing). Anyway, they put a quad on your dish so you have two signals going into your sky+ box) I then put the UK subcard into my old box in another room. So it works a treat, no more swapping.


----------



## GreatDane (24 Apr 2005)

Lovely stuff, 

Thanks for the info, you reckon the cards are still available on Ebay btw ?

Cheers

G>


----------



## tonka (24 Apr 2005)

no, they all disappeared on friday


----------



## legend99 (25 Apr 2005)

I think the Sky ones are supposed to last minimum of 2/3 years.


Really, if you know anyone at all in the UK its the cheapest route....


----------



## Unregistered (25 Apr 2005)

Garrettod said:
			
		

> Lovely stuff,
> 
> Thanks for the info, you reckon the cards are still available on Ebay btw ?
> 
> ...



There are loads. 
examples:
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## GreatDane (25 Apr 2005)

Thanks 

regards

G>


----------



## EC1 (26 Apr 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I then put the UK subcard into my old box in another room. So it works a treat, no more swapping.



Hope you aren't connected to the phone line! That could be a big whoopsy for you and the end of your UK card


----------



## Unregistered (26 Apr 2005)

EC1 said:
			
		

> Hope you aren't connected to the phone line! That could be a big whoopsy for you and the end of your UK card



Of Course...


----------



## GreatDane (28 Apr 2005)

Do you need to stay connected to the phone line, for the Sky Subscription card, thought you did for over the phone data updates, that true ?

Cheers

G>


----------



## tonka (29 Apr 2005)

Once your sub is up you get data updates through the dish such as box OS upgrades


----------



## pator (23 May 2005)

could i check with anyone who has one of these cards if they can get e4? thanks.
Even better anyone know where I could geta list of channels available with the card.


----------



## tonka (23 May 2005)

not e4 no. c4 and s4c , list on bbc website in section on free tv


----------



## legend99 (24 May 2005)

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=257924

E4 is about to go FTV on digital terrestrial this Friday, i.e. people with newer digital aerials in the right area of the UK will get it free. BUT its not FTV on sat so only way to get it is Sky Subscription.

Now depending on where you live however, I.e. elevated East Coast or near Northern Ireland perhaps you could get it via a digital aerial from overspill aerial signal from the UK


----------

